# Early mourning dig was busy today so they r dirty lol



## Dewfus (Apr 25, 2020)

Normal finds today but this guy I found out is a battery unfortunately its common that's my luck but I love the history it has enjoy


 
And this JR WATKINS BOTTLE WITH SOMETHING IN IT LOL PILLS MAYBE LOL OR IT SOUNDS LIKE THERE GLASS BEADS ARE IN THERE OR MAYBE PEARLS LOL IDK WHY HERE  IN THERE BUT IMMA GO WITH BEADS BECAUSE I ONCE DUG A SMALL PRESERVES  BALL JAR THAT HAD RED BEADS INSIDE IT IDK HELP NEED IDEAS 




 these cups sont seem old but are cool to me for some reason


----------



## klaatu (Apr 26, 2020)

Being a jar guy, the spot where you are digging would certainly peak my interest. The Nail City porcelain liner shown in the last pic is not often seen. It's size (Midget) would make for a very desirable zinc lid . Even better if the jar was unearthed, as NCL midgets are jars you don't see everyday.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2020)

I would have someone check out those pearls buddy. You never know. Do they sound like glass? Pearls are not as heavy as glass. What do you say?


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I would have someone check out those pearls buddy. You never know. Do they sound like glass? Pearls are not as heavy as glass. What do you say?


I dont know if theres  Pearl's or not lol  lid is stuck on it lol .


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 26, 2020)

klaatu said:


> Being a jar guy, the spot where you are digging would certainly peak my interest. The Nail City porcelain liner shown in the last pic is not often seen. It's size (Midget) would make for a very desirable zinc lid . Even better if the jar was unearthed, as NCL midgets are jars you don't see everyday.


Found that  mini lid stuck to the battery thing in found 
.got a pic of ths midget jar I can look for it and if i find it's yours lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I dont know if theres  Pearl's or not lol  lid is stuck on it lol .


It's up to you. If it is glass beads i would leave it as is. If they are real...it is up to you buddy. Do what you want, treasure is not always found in chests.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It's up to you. If it is glass beads i would leave it as is. If they are real...it is up to you buddy. Do what you want, treasure is not always found in chests.


Lol I took cap off they look like tiny marbles some look like beads some look like pearls idk have to wait tell virus is done lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Lol I took cap off they look like tiny marbles some look like beads some look like pearls idk have to wait tell virus is done lol


True buddy. What an inconvenience.  Odd looking clam though.  LOL!


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> True buddy. What an inconvenience.  Odd looking clam though.  LOL!


Right ahahhahahaha


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Right ahahhahahaha


Too bad we live so far apart. I feel we could be good friends. Texting to each other i feel is so impersonal. Oh well buddy maybe in the next life. We can meet at the third fountain on the right just past the pearly gates. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 27, 2020)

Your only 11 hrs away my friend lol I need somebody to dig with that can tell me and my friend what everything is lol like in real time lol we got a go pro now we wanna start showing us dig on you tube but we would have to edit a lot of it due  to language lol my friend Also has a drone with video we h e been scouting spots with it etc..  good awsome pics of our site from the air lol but maybe we can make it happen our site is the only place we've ever dug its endless man id love for ya to see it 
. It's also very beautiful scenery lol beleave it or not. 



ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Too bad we live so far apart. I feel we could be good friends. Texting to each other i feel is so impersonal. Oh well buddy maybe in the next life. We can meet at the third fountain on the right just past the pearly gates. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Your only 11 hrs away my friend lol I need somebody to dig with that can tell me and my friend what everything is lol like in real time lol we got a go pro now we wanna start showing us dig on you tube but we would have to edit a lot of it due  to language lol my friend Also has a drone with video we h e been scouting spots with it etc..  good awsome pics of our site from the air lol but maybe we can make it happen our site is the only place we've ever dug its endless man id love for ya to see it
> . It's also very beautiful scenery lol beleave it or not.


That is great. Your gonna you tube your digs. What language do you all speak? It's all french too me! LOL!


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is great. Your gonna you tube your digs. What language do you all speak? It's all french too me! LOL!


Lmao well a lil French lmao mostly were fluent in cursing lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Lmao well a lil French lmao mostly were fluent in cursing lol


Merci mon ami.  I took 2 years of french in high school. Not that fluent but i did pass.


----------

